# show us your deck/HU/center dash



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's mine:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Damn! thats alot of dirt seth, hahaha. sorry I didnt have more to contribute to this thread


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *Damn! thats alot of dirt seth, hahaha. sorry I didnt have more to contribute to this thread  *


Actually, It finally stopped snowing this week, so tonight I cleaned it. I didn't even realize how blatant it was in the pic. Thats winter for you.

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=84


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey Timbo/Andre where did you guys pick up the interior pieces? or are they just a wrap? thanks


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Sorry, Nothing closer than this...


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *hey Timbo/Andre where did you guys pick up the interior pieces? or are they just a wrap? thanks *


thats what i want to know, i don't want the wraps I want the actual pieces!!!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

They are overlays....at least mine are...

Got them AND the gauge faces from www.importintelligence.com


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mine
http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc02480.jpg


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

holy shit andre, we both have the same head unit, well at least they look like it, what model is yours?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Cant remember off the top of my head what model it was....got it a few years ago though.
By the way, the dash kit is just an overlay.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Just a NEWB question. I just barely got my Sentra Saturday and need to know how the Dash comes apart so I can make It look kinda like the above pics. Just traded in my altima so theres a little difference in Takin stuff apart. '99 btw. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
the center piece is held on by one screw between the hazard and defog switch.
The air vents are unremovable.
The cluster is held in by 4 screws which are behind a bezel which is held on by two screws.

Seth


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

Heres Mine


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nevermind...

nice switch plate BTW.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey guys, I cut my shifter yesterday.....so now its about 3 inches shorter that it was originally. 
before
http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=6
after
http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=85

Its hard to tell the difference because of the angles, but its shorter now...use your imagination.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Up and running.

Sony XAV-7W with 7 inch LCD









Blade II is on the screen 

also, that is a pic of my new shift knob


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

A couple weeks ago before I sold the DVD stuff. 









Now. I painted it gunmetal b.c I was sick of the 3 different blacks in the small area around the HU.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

andre said:


> *Hey guys, I cut my shifter yesterday.....so now its about 3 inches shorter that it was originally.
> before
> http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=6
> after
> ...


Looks really good now.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

NismoGirl2001,thats a nice idea.

Here,s mine


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh man, I like how the center console slopes like that. Is that a B14 (equivlent)?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *oh man, I like how the center console slopes like that. Is that a B14 (equivlent)? *


I was about to say the same thing.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Up and running.
> 
> Sony XAV-7W with 7 inch LCD
> 
> ...



my interior looks the same as you sean even the same leather wheel cover, i just don't have a TV. BUT I AM THINKING ABOUT GETTING MY CHANGED GETS DIRTY TOO QUICK.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

You do realize,
That you can get that center sloping console for a B14, you just neet to get it out of a foreign junkyard.

Seth

P.S. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=175496#post175496


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *Heres Mine *


Page is not available
BTW tkvtec Where in CT are you located?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh,
Mine's since been updated:










Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Seth... I like it, it looks good... ever think about painting your buttons... just giving the idea... I think it may look better... I dunno tho. I like how it is.

WARNING... BAD PHOTOSHOPPING


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Interesting....
I'll think about it, it may be dificult to mask off.

Seth


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

my head unit


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *oh man, I like how the center console slopes like that. Is that a B14 (equivlent)? *


Yup.It is


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *oh man, I like how the center console slopes like that. Is that a B14 (equivlent)? *


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

lol, seth is on a roll, next he'll ask "show me your underwear" lol


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually, 
I was really thinking of an old high school expression

"show me your boobs"

Seth


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

Pulsar interior


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

look to the display for the secret shout out!!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: my woody*



kristinspapi said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice .... but where is the pic...?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

kristinspapi said:


> *[
> 
> look to the display for the secret shout out!!!
> 
> ...


Hard to tell, but I think it says Nissanforum.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

andre did you get the alty?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Yup.....got the alti....crystal blue 2.5S....now I wish I had put the extra $1000 for the convenience plus package though....oh well.  Sweet car (the neighbors dont like the color, but F### them )


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Heres mine.










RFX9400 Mp3 player. The red button is for my horn, and the black button is for a really loud/annoying buzzer thats in the space below the radio.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Mine*

This is how mine used to look.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I know youve seen it before!!!!!!*










But its the best part of my car........


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

show off


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

psch91: lol, whats the point of that black button/annoying buzzer? haha, it is kinda funny though. before i read the caption i thought you had "NAWWWS" , that would be a cool place to put the button for it, or even make it so somehow the button is under that piece, and it flips up somehow, without needing a screwdriver, wait, i got a better idea, my rear defroster doesnt work, so i could use that button, lol

scorchin, your interior is pimp, where did you get those floor mats from? and is that a flashlight mounted under the passenger dash?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Flash light under dash, Yes.*

Flormats I made, for both front and back.....


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

they look sweet, where did you get the diamond plate, home depot?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

does everyone have a problem getting the adaptor to fit that comes with the HU's I see allot of radios that look naked


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I had that problem with my clarion unit. I wish I hadnt lost it tho b/c you can always shave down the adaptor so it will fit in the space.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

my pionner fit right in there..
I got to take pictures tonight


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

theres my DEH-P7400MP HU


----------



## Black95SE-R (Jul 5, 2002)




----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

CDA-7863


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Black95SE-R said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are cool lookin' floor mats Black95SE-R, who makes em' and where you get em?

eh you from T dot aswell, I used to live in 'SARS' city too but I don't think I'll be back anytime soon


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

go4broke44, heres the button story. I had put the button in when I installed the red one for the horn, cause they came in a two pack, and it would look stupid with only one button. So there I had this black button that does nothing. Then I had to do this school project, and I had used this button/buzzed thing that you pushed when you won.

So after I was done, I just figured I would put the buzzer in my car and connect it to the black button, so it does something. 

Its funny as hell, I scare people all the time. I press the red button, and show off my horn. And then im like "Press the black button, come on" so then they press it, and this loud buzzing noise appears and they jump. ITS CLASSIC! And then they ask the same thing, "what the hell is that for" 

Also, one time this kid fell asleep in my back seat. One push of the button, and he was awake. Heh. Also, I use it when people dont know when to shut up. One press of the button and they know what they gotta do, shush.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

hahaha, thats fuckin hilarious, i gotta try that, thats definitely classic!


----------



## Black95SE-R (Jul 5, 2002)

> Those are cool lookin' floor mats Black95SE-R, who makes em' and where you get em?


A guy here from the club I belong to makes 'em. If anyone's interested head on over to www.gtasentra.net and look for a guy by the name of 9LIVEZ. Very nice guy to deal with. Tell him Clint sent you.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^The pic doesn't show it, but thats a sweet looking interior now.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thanks andre,,

I wish the pics would show it better


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

selrider... i got the same HU as u... does the border if the radio fit right in??


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes it did.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thanks selrider ill slap that bitch on today.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah it fit like a glove.

thats why i don't understand why I see all these b14's without it..
or mybe just pioneer fits correct.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

YEA...i asked because i my previous HU was a JVC and the border didnt fit so i didnt even bother when i got the pioneer HU.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I got a JVC too, and the border doesn't fit.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

After being on this forum for more than a year, I finally post a pic of my car. Sorry pics might be blurry.











Spider-Man and my Racing seat.









AIWA CDC-X217 H.U.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*mine*

sry i dont know how to post a picture
here is mine:
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=389085
tell me what u think
mav


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Kenwood MP522 CD/MP3 Player


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, looks like I gotta post mine up:

DAMN I LOVE MY BLACK CARPET!!! WHERE'S THE FLOOR?!?!?!?!


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Just finished this weekend. Kenwood KDC-X879 CD receiver, Kenwood SR-903 Sirius tuner, and Kenwood CX-40 Sirius antenna.










Ignition on and radio waiting for RDS data.










Ignition off and radio delay for face removal. 










Ignition off and radio face flipped closed to "simulate" not having a radio.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Crappy pic but. 20 gig Ipod, Pioneer DEH-P2600 HU and Autometer Boost gauge. and worn out shift boot with brand new greddy counter-weight shiftknob


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

Switch for turning subs on and off








Headunit and Giga Air Spencer


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Alpine iva-c801, dva-5205 and Greddy profecBspec 2.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

How do you drive with thoes tiny pedals....lol

Here is what mine used to look like, pre T-Bone.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v141/Nostrodomas/Photochop/mynewaudiosetup2.jpg


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nokia speakerphone system


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my POS sony head unit and greddy turbo timer


----------



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## Stickerz (Jul 29, 2005)




----------

